# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Trigger in MS Access

## sparrow

Is it possible create trigger in MS Accsess ?
If it is, please help me to do that.

----------


## GolferGuy

Access does not have triggers.  SQL Server has triggers.  If you explained what you want to do with the trigger, there might be a way to accomplish the task without a trigger.

----------


## sparrow

I have MS Access DB. It contains one table. In this table my system inserts records which correspond events on the system. When apears in table record "PROBLEM" it means that system has to start other program.
How I can use up record "PROBLEM" from Access DB to start other program ( at that can not use link from SQL) ?

----------


## GolferGuy

The closest thing to a trigger you can get, that I can think of, with Access for a situation like you want, would be to have a form, always open, that using the OnTimer event, with the timer setting to about 5 minutes, or 1 minutes, or how often you feel is best.  The OnTimer event would have code that could look at the table where the "PROBLEM" record will be written, and then act on that problem.
Hope this helps,
Vic

----------


## sparrow

I am sorry, but I am not sure that I understood your suggestions. How can I configure that form will be always open ? Please give me more details.
Thaks in advance.

Sparrow

----------


## GolferGuy

You can set Access to open a form when the database itself opens.  If you already have a form opening, then add your "trigger" form to the OnOpen event of that form.  If you don't already have a form opening when the database opens, you can have your "trigger" form open then.  In the Access menus, use Menu "Tools", option "Startup...", then select your "trigger" form from the "Display Form/Page:" combo box.  The form itself should hide itself in the OnOpen event of the form.  This should keep it open as long as the database is open.  If multiple people use this database, the the form needs code, and a table for it's own use, to make sure it is only opened once.
HTH,
Vic

----------

